# Better press better prints?



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a basic 1 colour 1 station table top press like this









Getting the correct off contact is really difficult, every time i change to another screen it takes me about 30 minutes plus to adjust differing knobs on the press to get it right and sometimes i just can't get a close enough . Seems like i am always fighting the press.

I want to upgrade to a 4 colour press but want to make sure i get the right one, i watched a Ryonet video on You Tube showing the 2 station 4 colour Riley Hopkins Table top press and they said and demonstrated you only have to set your off contact up on assembly and then that should be it apart from small adjustments. 

Is my press that bad that i'm having to do this every screen change? I'd expect a little adjustment but my press is driving me made!

As i have no experience i didn't know if this is the way it is or if i get a better press things would be better. I know i have little experience (only been doing this for 5 months) but it's so frustrating. 

Any recommendations on a good press would be awesome, i've heard lots of good things about Riley Hopkins but they do seem expensive <

Thanks so much


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Even with that press i feel like the off contact shouldn't change enough that it should take you that long. And a press like that should print just as well as a better press. You've only been doing it for a very small about of time, and i would venture a guess that is not the press that's the problem. Please don't take offense to that statement, but there is a lot that goes into screen printing and with the time you've been doing it a new better press won't help you imho. 

Keep reading the forums, ask questions, keep learning, and practice and you'll get there. A new press will only give you multi color capabilites everything else will be the same imo.

With that said i think the M&R kruzer is the best entry press on the market today. And i believe the price is similar to the Hopkins that you mentioned. But you get a 6 color 4 station press. 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Jeron

Thanks for being honest  I admit i was hoping i could upgrade and the problems would be gone, i'll get working on my technique , knowledge is power !

I'll take a look at the M & R Kruzer as i do want to have the option to do multiple colours, although registration might be another big learning curve for me too !

Once again thanks for your reply, i now know it's mostly me .

Have a great weekend.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

No problem man. 

What is your biggest problem that you're having? The off contact? If you post pics of your of contact settings on your press we could help you figure it out. 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply but thanks so much thats very kind.

I think i have spotted the problem (i feel amazing dim that it's taken me this long), the print head where i clamp the screen in is touching my platten, so this is affecting my off contact. Am i right in thinking the clamp shouldn't touch the platten?

I am printing my designs 3inches down from the collar so need my platten a specific distance from the screen but if i pull my platten away the design is in the wrong position , i can't pull the shirt down any lower on the platter because it would stretch the collar out of shape.

It's a normal size adult platten so i think i must be amazingly dim and can't figure out how to arrange this!


Might just have to chop the platten but that seems wrong, i think i'm just being a bit stupid somewhere!


----------



## zammo (Jul 19, 2009)

No, the print head shouldnt touch the platen.

You could chop the platen or get a smaller one.

For example, if you wanted to print on a sleeve, say, you'd use a narrow platen.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Or put the image on the screen further towards the top. Then when the screen goes down the image is father from the clamp and your platen can be father from the clamp. If you can't move the image further to the top of the screen because it won't fit i would consider getting a bigger screen before chopping your platen. 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I say If you have the money for the riley hopskin 4 color 2 station press buy it. I have that press and I had a 4 color 1 station press and it was a world of difference. the registration, off contact, micro's and xyz that it has make life so easy. My old press didnt do nothing like that a was a night mare to line up registration marks.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

True a new press will always be easier, but if he can fix his press he can spend the money on something else that could help him more. 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## easyrider1340 (Jan 16, 2007)

I used a Ryonet Blue press for several years - 4 color, 1 station. It was a major pain the butt to setup and maintain throughout a run. However, I learned a ton from that press! After I'd paid for it 10 times or more over, I upgraded to a Vastex V1000 - 6 color, 4 station. What a huge improvement, but still an entry level machine. 

You need to pay your dues and learn before upgrading - my advice.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

easyrider1340 said:


> I used a Ryonet Blue press for several years - 4 color, 1 station. It was a major pain the butt to setup and maintain throughout a run. However, I learned a ton from that press! After I'd paid for it 10 times or more over, I upgraded to a Vastex V1000 - 6 color, 4 station. What a huge improvement, but still an entry level machine.
> 
> You need to pay your dues and learn before upgrading - my advice.


I'm still using the 4/1 blue press after all these years.. Definitely overdue for an upgrade. I even tried to order a new registration gate piece(the little white plastic piece) from the original company Logos and they sent me one that doesn't fit.. Definitely time to get a real press!!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Some folks go out and buy "top of the line" equipment and still only print crap...


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

True, i built my own wooden carousel press when i started out. Then when i upgraded to a newer, normal, metal press my prints weren't any better and that bugged me. But since I've learned some things and have gotten better. But i know i could do similar quality designs using my old crappy wooden press knowing what i know now. 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------

